# Aquascaping Contest 2010 in Vietnam - Result



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Dear all,

I would like to introduce all the APC friends our annually Aquascaping Contest 2010.

*The Golden Prize - Wakening*










Author: solid
Title: Wakening
Dimention (WxDxH): 125x60x50 cm
Volume: 375 L
Plants: Hemianthus callitrichoides, Marsilea hirsute, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Glossostigma-elatinoides, Eleocharis acicularis, Vesicularia montagnei 
Fishes: Paracheirodon axelrod , otocinclus
Ages: 5 month
Light system: fluorescent 6x40W Jebo 10.000K
CO2 system: 2 bps
Filtration system: External Canister filter Atman EF4 + Overflow filter
Comment:
Tank describes a mountain chain in the early morning. Living beings just have waken up after a long sleep with the new fresh day, full of power. This tank also marks my return to planted tank with many changes in the manner of presentation and idea expression.

*
The Silver Prize - Sangri-la*










Author: vietlam
Title: Sangri - La
Dimention (WxDxH): 106x61x48 cm
Volume: 310 L
Plants: Eleocharis acicularis, Eleocharis quadricostatus, Marsilea drummondi, Hemianthus callitrichoides, Utricularia graminifolia, Glossostigma elatinoides, Hygrophila sp, Weeping Moss
Fishes: Paracheirodon innesi
Ages: 17 week
Light system: fluorescent 6x39W
CO2 system: 3 bps
Filtration system: External canister filter 25W
Comment: Shangri-La is a legendary valley leading from the Lama Religion monastery deep in the west end of the Kunlun Mountains. Shangri-La paradise on earth where the trees live on this land is always green, things seem to live immortality and the happiness became permanently...

*The Bronzer Prize - Changing Season Time*










Author: coi77
Title: Changing season time
Dimention (WxDxH): 108X50X48 cm
Volume: 259 L
Plants: Eleocharis acicularis/Eleocharis quadricostatus, Glossostigma elatinoides, Marsilea drummondi
Fishes: Paracheirodon innesi
Ages: 3 month
Light system: fluorescent 4x39W Aqua Japan 10.000k 
CO2 system: 1 bps
Filtration system: external canister filter Atman EF4 
Comment: During the business trip to the Northwest in the last spring, the picture of rice terraced fields intermixed in the limestone mountains, the immense imposing rock fields remain always in my mind. From that idea, I used plants to combine with the Iwagumi arrangement to create "Changing season time"

For All Contest Tanks please see the link: 
http://www.aquabird.com.vn/forum/fo...ysprune=-1&sort=lastpost&prefixid=&order=desc

Regards,


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Blue_Dolphinvn,

Those are some excellent aquascapes, thank you for sharing them with us!


----------

